# صلاه لطلب معونه الله فى الضيقات



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2021)

*أهدني يا رب طريقًا أبديًا واسندني لأن لطفك عجيب. ما أعظمك رفيق وكفيل وضامن أمين لسلامة مسيرة أولادك ومختاريك مدى الحياة، فلا تحجب وجهك بل كن كفيلًا لكل ما يحدث لي في غربة هذا العالم إلى أن أدرك الأرض التي وعدت بها محبيك.  

نعم يا رب فيما أنت قد تأملت مُجربًا تقدر أن تعين المجربين. نعم يا رب قوتك تكمل في الضعف، ونعمتك تكفينا وتغنينا. ليتك تعزيني بالمجد العتيد وتشجعني به وسط آلام هذا الزمان الحاضر. ليس على أنه مجد آت أنتظره بل على أنه كائن فيّ الآن وفي الزمن الحاضر، وعرفني يا رب أن هذا المجد معد ومدخر وينتظرني.

إني أعرف أن طلبتي قد بلغت إلى حضرتك، لأن هذه هي الثقة التي لنا عندك. فلتكن مشيئتك يا ربي لا مشيئتي لأنني لست أعلم ما أصلي لأجله كما ينبغي وساعدني على قبول مشيئتك يا إلهي لأفعلها وأسرّ بها وأترك كل أمر يتعارض مع خلاصي، لأنني أعلم أن طلباتي التي ترفضها بفضل عنايتك الإلهية هي لأنك ترى ما هو صالح لي، ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا بل كما تريد أنت.

لتكن يا رب إرادتك، فإن كان لائقًا أن تتألم وأنت رئيس الخلاص ومكمله، فكم ينبغي لي أن لا أختار لنفسي بل أترك لروحك القدوس أن يقودني فلا تقترب مني الأحزان بل تعمل كل الأشياء لخيري وخلاصي. إنك يا رب تحول لي العقوبة خلاصًا، تحول مرارتي إلى حلاوة، إنك تحولها بعظمة كما حولت آتون الفتية فصار موضع عجب متزايد.

إنني لمتيقن يا رب أن محصلة ضيقي هي ضمن قصدك الإلهي وهي ضمن العربون الذي به أضمن النصيب الصالح والحظوة لديك في الحياة الأبدية ورصيد الأكاليل.... إنك معيني وناصري وملجأي والمحارب معي فلن أجزع ولن أعاند ولن أرتد إلى الوراء، فبعد قليل جدًا ستأتي أيها الآتي ولا تبطئ وعما قليل ستفنى نفسي وتلتقيك يا رئيس الإيمان ومكمله.

أيها العود الإلهي الرطب رطبني بزيت نعمتك، ودربني لأشترك في قداستك وأرى الفرح المُعد، وأرى بناء البيت الغير مصنوع بيد والأبدي عندما اخلع خيمتي، لأنك أن يا سيدي الذي تبدأ وتنهي كل شيء يختص بخلاصي.

احفظ نفسي يا رب كما حفظت نفس عبدك أيوب. فبيدك يا رب أمري ويا ليتني أقدم لك نفسي مثلما أعطيتني أنت نفسك. فلا تمس الضيقات قلبي ولا نفسي ولا ضميري كما لم تمس نار الآتون الفتية وكما لم تنهش الأسود وديعة عبدك دانيال.

صالح أنت يا رب لأنك حصني في يوم الضيق. أنت تعرف يا رب أنني من المتوكلين عليك فنجي نفسي بدمك الكريم من جولات العدو المشتكي علي. أنقذني من ساعات التجربة ووجه خطواتي في طريقك حتى لا تُزل قدماي، وثبت على الصخرة قدماي ورتب خطواتي أيها الحاكم العادل غير المرئي.

حول إرادتي نحو الرغبة في رضاك، تلك الإرادة المائلة للضعف الحائرة حتى لا أسقط، عضدني يا رب حتى لا أهلك، ولذذ نفسي بتعزياتك حتى لا أسكن في الجحيم.

سهل طريقي أمام وجهك وأهديني واكشف عن عيني لأبصر عجائبك وأحكامك الحلوة التي هي لخيري، وعلمني أن أعمل من أجل الإرادة الصالحة. لأنك أنت العامل في يا مخلص نفس الحبيب، وأيّد يا الله هذا الذي فعلته في، مظهراّ رحمتك وخلاصك يا من تقيم الساقطين وتحل المربوطين وتحكم العميان وتعتني بالغرباء وتنقذ المتضايقين وتعزي الحزانى وتنجي الذين في الشدائد.​*


----------



## كليماندوس 2 (24 فبراير 2022)

ربى و الهى ، لماذا تسمع صراخى ، انا الضال 
تسمع لى و تستجيب رغم بعدى عنك و عن وصاياك و طرقك اياما هذا عددها
سللت يدى منك بمحض ارادتى لاتوه وسط هذا العالم المتلاطم امواجه
ظننت انى استطيع الاختباء و التلون بين البشر - لكنى تفاجئت و ها انا اجنى ثمار ما فعلت
دائما تهمس بأذنى - من هو الانسان حتى تذكره ، و إبن أدم حتى تفتقده ، انقصته قليلا عن الملائكة ، بالمجد و البهاء تكلله !
اهذا انا يا رب ؟ 
امازلت تسمع لى و تستجيب حينما ارتاع و اجزع و اصرخ لك ؟ و تسمعنى و تجيبنى ؟
تشعرنى اننا ابناء النور - الذين لسنا من هذا العالم ، و العالم يضج من حولنا ليشفطنا فى لجته لنتوه و لا منقذ ؟
ارشدتنى ايام شبابى لعمق حكمتك فى وصاياك لسلامتى ايام غربتى و لتحمينى بحكمتك من الايام الغادرة
يداك لم تتركنى ، و صراخى لم يذهب سدى - رغم كثرة خطاياى 
ارى يدك فى اوقات المحن و تدخلك الاعجازى حينما يريد بى ابليس - الشر و النيل منى - فا امجدك
تاديبا تادبنى و الى الموت لم تسلمنى
تجسد لى وصاياك فى حياتى لترينى مجدك و قدرتك و صدق وعودك
كثيرة هى بلايا الصديق و من جميعها ينجيه الرب - لست صديقا لكنك تنجينى مثله
تعبت يا ربى من هذا العالم و الاشرار يحيطون بى 
لا سلام قال الهى للاشرار - كلمتك يا رب هى مجسده فيهم و النار المتقده فى جوفهم يريدون ابتلاعنا 
تعصف بى رياح الشر و الغدر كامن فيها 
يزلزلون الارض من تحتى لاسقط و لينهالوا على لينالوا منى - لكنى حينما اصرخ اليك تنجينى
تغمرنى بعطفك ، تجذبنى بحنوك ، تحيينى بروحك النارى الذى اهديتنى اياه مجانا و هبه لاتنعم ببركاته و لاحيا فى الظلام بروحك فيا
ما امجد اسمك يا رب ، ما اعجب اعمالك في حمايتك لى انا الضال 
رغم بعدى عنك تنادينى بجميل اعمالك معى ، تجذبنى اليك بحنو ، لتهدا نفسى معك و تشعرنى بوجودك حولى 
ملاكى الحارس ترده لى بعد ان غادرنى لكثرة خطاياى و اعمالى الشريرة - لكنك لا تتركنى
انا جبله يداك ، لن ترتاح نفسى الاعندك و تحت قدميك احتمى و انت لا تتركنى و لا تتخلى عنى
امين و عادل انت يا رب ، ممجد فى السماء و على الارض ، بدونك فلا حياه و موت هو البعد عنك
ترفق بنا يا رب نحن الضعاف بدونك لانك الحصن و الملاذ
ابعد عنى يا رب الفخ الذى نصبوه لى و انت انرت لى بصيرتى و كشفت لى خطتهم الدنيئة لجعلى مطيه بين ارجلهم
قلت ان لديك للموت مخارج ، و ليس مخرج - نعم يا رب بالماضى اكدت لى ذلك و انك قادر و فوقهم بقوتك
انصرنى يا الله بطريقتك و من كمينهم انصفنى و اسطع حقى فى السماء - ليعرفو اننى بك اقوى و انك الهى القوى
لا تشمت بى اعدائى و لا تتركنى بين ايديهم
اعلم انى لست مستحقا ان اكون ابنا لك لسواد روحى باعمالى لكنى اصرخ اليك كالساقطين فى الجب
ليس لى يا رب منقذ و لا شفيع غيرك
يتيم و غريب فى هذا العالم ، فقير و محتاج و عريان ، مكسور النفس و بائس انا
لكنى اصرخ اليك لانى عالم انك تسمع
اجبنى يا الله بسرعة و لا تثقل التجربة- لا تطيل ظلمهم عليا و من شرهم انقذنى - انا المدعو على اسمك
ليس لى يا رب بل لاسمك الذى دعى عليا
فا انت مجدى و رافع راسى
ممجد انت يا ربى فى كل الارض - و ما اعظم اعمالك 
ارحمنى يا الله انا الضعيف برحمتك
انقذنى سريعا يا الله لارنم مع الملائكة قدوس قدوس قدوس ما اعظمك الهى


----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2022)

امين صلاة جميلة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------

